# Mom Got a Fish Tank!



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

*Distressed Cory?*

My Mom just got a 5g tank with 2 Corys and a female Betta yesterday.
Yippeee more fish! But...
One of the Corys don't seem to move around a lot. Is that a problem? or is it just tired from the ride home?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

How new is the tank? (how long has it been set up)


----------



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

about a day.. My sister (DB) set it up.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay... I'm guessing you never cycled the tank then. 
You're fish are experiencing the cycle process, which is dangerous if the fish are not hardy. Your ammonia and nitrites are going to increase rapidly, and then once your tank is stabilized, so will the ammonia and nitrites.
I suggest reading more about cycling your tank.


----------



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

ah. That helps a lot. 
Thanks

Ok, Evidently it was cycled, and the fish seem to be doing better anyways


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you sure its cycled? It can take months to fully cycle a tank.


----------



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

She used water from her other tank


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

But is the filter new? Like completely new media in it?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

No, the filter media is not new, it had been used before. The only things new in the tank is the fake plants.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wait who are you in relation to the tank? lol 

If that's the case, then the cory is probably just a little stressed - like any other fish who just got put into new surroundings. Give him a few days, but watch him just in case.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

That's what I have been saying at home. To mom at least. He's just stressed, give him time. Actually, I am surprised the others aren't showing any signs of stress. They act like they have been in the tank for years.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kind of a small tank for Cories.....but they can sometimes be pretty lazy. It could be stress or laziness....or both.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would guess stress. The tank is too small and he needs more than one friend. Stress stress stress. 

Some dwarf cories might work in there.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

My goodness. My sister didn't specify, but that is what the cories are, dwarfs. I made sure of that when we got the fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think a couple more cories would be good.give the little guys playmates. even a few small micro type rasboras would be cool.... 5 or 6 crypts and a couple of java ferns.
just make sure you have good filtration.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

*Whew* glad that they are dwarf cories, ya had me worried!!!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Rasboras? What kinds would you recommend? Dad keeps looking at the tank, and says "We really need more fish in there. It looks to empty." And sends me to find out what more we could put in. He specifies that it needs more color. I guess the betta isn't enough for him.

For the plants (right now there is fake) would I need to get a bag of Fluorite or similar, or would the generic substrate do fine? And for lighting, there is just the light that came with the package (looks like those energy saver light bulbs) is that fine? I have been reading on plants, and I have read that for the lower light plants, nothing special is needed, but it would be nice to have a second opinion.

Thanks for the input so far, this is making mom's transition into being a fish owner much easier. Plus, if the fish are happy, she is happy, she will be more likely to get more fish in the future, or let me get more fish ;-).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i really hate to create a monster but...................................
as for plants.. like i said... cryptocoryne are great.. kinda like mini swordplants.. java ferns are good too.... and they will almost grow in the dark..no special gravel needed.. no ferts either...
and here is the monster part..... sit down with mom and go to www.aquabid.com
check out the plant section..... and look in the cyprinid and mixed lot sections for the rasboras.. lotsoffish usually has some..he has great fish...
just try not to let her get too addicted....

oh...another cool fish would be threadfin rainbows... i had about 20 of them in a 15 gallon tank for a couple of years.. they are very cool fish.. and quite peaceful.... and they don't hide..


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well then if its dwarf Cories, you need more! They feel safer in numbers and tend to move around more when you have a group of them. Get atleast 4 more....they should be fine in a 5g.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

its a 5 Gl tank right? how many more fishes can you put in there? i suggest getting 2 more corie and leave it at that.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Nah, Dwarf Corys are very very small. You can keep six to 10 in a five gallon tank with no problem.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

you should be able to get away with a couple more cories, maybe a couple of shrimp 2 or 3, but make sure to add em slow to that tank, and keep a sharp eye on your water parameters. 5 gal isn't that much water and will swing on you quick if you jerk it around to much. Adding plants to it tho is something you can do all day long without worry.


----------

